# New reel for catfishing



## rkent (Mar 4, 2010)

Need some input on which reel to get for catfishing. I am leaning towards an Abu 6500. What do most of yall use for rod and reel fishing. Will be fishing mostly the Red River over here in LA.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

I use a abu 6500 with an ugly stick "catfish" 7' rod.


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

Try Choosing a catfish reel


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

You can't go wrong with the 6500.


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

If you are looking for something cheap try the "Big Water Combo" at Walmart. Open Face or closed about $30. 
If you want something that will last check with Catfish Supply Co. AKA - ultralight to deep sea tackle on Ebay.
I'm not trying to advertise for these folks but they have some really good deals on fishing stuff.
Good luck !


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

6500 C3 17 lb. mono on a 8ft ( they were 7ft and I added a ft. to the butt for an extention ) med. AllStar Trout rod blanks I built. I have three of them and use the same rigs for free lining cigar fish on a steel leader for kingfish. The rods are about twenty years old and the reels are only about 10.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

I have watched dbullard whip some big cats in a short fight with a 6500. All around a heck of a reel.


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

I guess ya'll fish for the smaller cats, they do taste better, ( except for the flathead). I use 25 to 50 braided line ane a reel that can take it. If you want to fish for small fish get a Zebco 33 and put 15# line on it. But if you get a bigger fish you may lose it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Olsteve, I have landed many blues on a 5500c3 and a catfish special ugly stick that were over 25lbs, some over 30, and a few over 40lb. Do you catch bigger ones than those? If so, where do you fish? What kind of reel do you use?


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow! I can't say I've ever caught a 40 pounder on R & R. Would like to tho. I use a Mitchell.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

olsteve said:


> I guess ya'll fish for the smaller cats, they do taste better, ( except for the flathead). I use 25 to 50 braided line ane a reel that can take it. If you want to fish for small fish get a Zebco 33 and put 15# line on it. But if you get a bigger fish you may lose it.


 It may not be big for some people but this my PB at 46lb. and another small one caught on the same day on r.r. mentioned on my previous post. And that was in swift water on the upper Trinity.


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

When bass fishing you need six or more expensive Jap rods and reels so you look cool at the weigh in.
For white bass anything with a Zebco will work. Stripers require a better rig with 17 pound line . 
As far as catfish, any thing that will spool line and has a lever or button to push to play out will work. Catfish are not to picky.
I have caught a 71 pound op on a red Garcia 5000 and one time a 2 pound bullhead on a Penn 209.
But I agree with the majority that a 6500 is the best all around reel for big cats. 
The rod depends on the caster. A long tall drink of water can handle a long rod better than us vertically challenged fishermen.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

Sunbeam said:


> When bass fishing you need six or more expensive Jap rods and reels so you look cool at the weigh in.
> For white bass anything with a Zebco will work. Stripers require a better rig with 17 pound line .
> As far as catfish, any thing that will spool line and has a lever or button to push to play out will work. Catfish are not to picky.
> I have caught a 71 pound op on a red Garcia 5000 and one time a 2 pound bullhead on a Penn 209.
> ...


 That's a serious cat on any kind of hook and line Sunbeam.


----------



## saltwatercowboy (Oct 1, 2009)

6500 or 7000 c3


----------



## ensignjason (Jan 8, 2007)

They did have the Abu Records on sale at Academy for $59--heck of a deal. I think that reel was $160 at one time. I picked up 2. Much better quality that the C3's at about the same price.


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

Shadslinger I didn't mean to offend you about your choice of tackle and hope that I didn't. I use heavier tackle and line because I want to get the fish in fast, for two reasons: {1} If I release it, it will be in better shape and more likely to survive, and {2} if I am fishing for food, I want to get my pole back in the water as soon as possible to catch more fish. I use a Mitchell with 50 pound spiderwire or a large open faced wth Berklley 80 pound Gorilla Tough for the bigger fish. 
Some people like to fish for Crappie with 4 - 6 pound line. I use 10 - 12 and hardly ever break a line. 
I didn't know you were a guide so I'm sure that you want your clients to use lighter tackle to make the thrill of catching a fish last longer and provide more of a challenge, I simply use a different technique that works better for me.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

shadslinger said:


> I have watched dbullard whip some big cats in a short fight with a 6500. All around a heck of a reel.


I would like to whip the sob that stole 3 6500's from my boat along with a couple more abu.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

olsteve, my bad. I didn't mean to come across like that, cyberspace sometimes makes what I mean to communicate come out different.
You are right about getting a fish in quick, for both reasons! tight lines and good luck fishing to you.
What kind of Mitchell? Fishnnut picked up a couple of Mitchell 300s & rods for me when we first started quiding for people who are inexperienced with bait-casters. 
We spooled them with spiderwire and the first time they were used a lady fishing with us landed 2, 24" stripers on the same 1oz rattletrap! She has a framed picture of them on her wall.
Some folks we take out are great fishermen and can handle big fish on light tackle, and some are beginners, the newbies get those Mitchell 300s!


----------



## olsteve (Jul 20, 2008)

SS, so you think it is better to use light tackle? Probably killing the "RELEASED" Fish ? You seem to be quite full of yourself. 
Would you have any objections to me posting the opinions of several of your EX-Clients? Be aware that thier opinion is THIERS not mine. But, people have a right to know.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

olsteve said:


> SS, so you think it is better to use light tackle? Probably killing the "RELEASED" Fish ? You seem to be quite full of yourself.
> Would you have any objections to me posting the opinions of several of your EX-Clients? Be aware that thier opinion is THIERS not mine. But, people have a right to know.


If a 6500 is considered light tackle we should use an electric winch.
This is the reel of choice for many cat fisherman . Jackie Blues swears by them
and he has landed and guided people to more 30 plus lb fish than most will ever see.
I have seen enough big fish swim away from Shadslinger's boat to know the fish are not dying. So if you can confirm this dead fish theory we would listen. Please post up a little more often.


----------



## johnmyjohn (Aug 6, 2006)

It seems this thread is going nowhere positive, so how about us getting back to the reels and try not to jack this guy's post. I also use a Mitch. 300 with 12lb mono but in saltwater, best open face on the market for the price in my opinion, and should work just as good fresh. The tackle really depends on an individual and the challenge they want from a fish. I haven't had any problems with large fish dieing after a small tackle fight and here's one caught and released with the rig mentioned above.


----------



## ensignjason (Jan 8, 2007)

About the dying thing---Catfish are probably the most resilient gamefish we have in Texas. While fishing in a catfish tourney at T-wok I saw a 50lber that had lost 1/2 of its upper jaw to I guess, a boat prop--the injury had already healed over and the fish swam away after the weigh in. Now striper or hybrids in the summer time are pretty much close to dead once you catch them but they still have a higher survival rate than any I have cleaned.


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

I just bought an Ugly Stik 7'-0" medium heavy and mounted an Okuma 2000C classic. I have not used it yet but am planning on it this sun and will report the results. My favs are the abu 5000 c3, 6500 BCX, all on 7' medium heavy rods


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

I am going too Bass Pro to get two of these and try them out. Bass Pro Mega cast. MCM 2000


----------



## catman6 (Mar 16, 2009)

*REEL*

I use a Abu 6500C and a Penn Mag 10. Both on 7' UglyStycks. Had 'em for years, fishing in salt and fresh water, and they have served me well.


----------



## redneck (Jun 5, 2004)

Like I said here the 6500C3 is the gold standard. There are cheaper options but if you want something for major abuse that is built for the long haul go with that.

I have a guide buddy that is using the Megacast reels and having decent success with them so far, especially for the price. It will be interesting to see the feedback in a couple of months.


----------



## aFishinigo (May 12, 2009)

*Bass Pro Mega Cast MCM 1000*

Well I went to Bass Pro Sat and purchased two of the Mega Cast Round Bait Casters. Took one to Conroe and tried it out. I mounted it on a 7 ft Medium Heavy Ugly Stick and I am very impressed. The reel casts very smooth, retrieves at a rate of 20" per rotation of the handle and reels them cats in very well. Overall i am very happy with my purchase. Next weekend i will be trying them in a catfish Tourney on Lake Conroe.


----------

